# .: Trippy photo :.



## Sevillian (Jan 23, 2009)

Its raining here .. Went outside and took this quick picture. 


What you think?


----------



## kanmai (Jan 23, 2009)

very cool shot !!!!


----------



## JTown (Jan 23, 2009)

I like it very nice .... but what is it? lol


----------



## BNSF4924 (Jan 23, 2009)

That looks so cool! What is the water on?


----------



## Joe&Caroline (Jan 23, 2009)

What is the water on and what camera and lens are you using


----------



## Sevillian (Jan 23, 2009)

The water droplet is on a Halloween wig (blue and purple hair)

And im using a simple Point and Shoot camera. Stock lens.  Canon S5 IS.


And thanks for all the feedback. Appreciate it.


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 24, 2009)

I would have guessed fishing line,..  yeah that S5 IS has great macro capabilities.  Cool dude  :thumbup: 

-Shea


----------



## BNSF4924 (Jan 24, 2009)

I had been thinking fishing line too.


----------



## Sevillian (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback. Throughout the web I've gotten excellent remarks(a bunch of people have made it their background) .. 

Thank you everyone.


----------



## TwoRails (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice shot; reminds me of a part of the brain (but can't think of the name off hand...)


----------

